# Fuel door will not release, Altima 01 (HELP)



## Mr.B (Mar 27, 2005)

The fuel door on my Alitma will not open. I have managed a few times to get it open to refuel, but up until recently the problem has gotten worse. It appears the fuel release switch is not catching, and will not release the fuel door. The door will not pop open.

Can anyone tell me how much this kinda of work would cost to fix at the Nissan dealership?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wboo said:


> The fuel door on my Alitma will not open. I have managed a few times to get it open to refuel, but up until recently the problem has gotten worse. It appears the fuel release switch is not catching, and will not release the fuel door. The door will not pop open.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much this kinda of work would cost to fix at the Nissan dealership?


isnt the fuel door on the newer altimas electrically opened? check the wiring going to the door and the switch before you take it to an expensive dealer.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

"01" is still a cable....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

SPEEDO said:


> "01" is still a cable....


hmmm, its the trunk then that is electrically operated right?


----------



## Mr.B (Mar 27, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> hmmm, its the trunk then that is electrically operated right?


]

Sorry my altima is an 02 and the fuel door is open by cabl, not powered.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wboo said:


> ]
> 
> Sorry my altima is an 02 and the fuel door is open by cabl, not powered.


already been established... now then you need to inspect the cable that releases the fuel door. either thru the trunk or wherever it may run.


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

same problem i had just replaced at nissan dealer for $125..pricey but how else u gonna get gas in the car?


----------



## Mr.B (Mar 27, 2005)

tcratboy321 said:


> same problem i had just replaced at nissan dealer for $125..pricey but how else u gonna get gas in the car?


I will need to bring the car to the dealership, the switch runs along the floor near the car door., the dealer in my area told me it would cost around 30 dollars. I will see when I get to the dealer, sounds to good to be true.


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

it is, the part is only 30 dollars but it is a biatch to install so i just had them do it...othewise you would have to pull up part of your carpet and everything


----------



## Mr.B (Mar 27, 2005)

I was told that th fuel door will have to be fixed by the body shop. and it will cost around 125 to fix.


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

^^ yup..same price for me


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Time is money*

you know time is money for some but not others... the reason it's about a buck an a quarter is because of the labor.. the newer altima's the panels that you have to remove are simple pop on and pop off. the back seat two bolts that are standard size... buy the cable for thirty take two hours and install it just be sure to follow the path of the one your replacing.. don't give in to the bug guy, do it yourself...

also before you go that far, check in the trunk buy your gas door, check to see most have a sort of tensioner, you just unscrew and shorten and screw it back... or twis a few times and the cable tightens up... simple fixes that are FREE... give it a shot.


----------



## Mr.B (Mar 27, 2005)

SerDaRat93 said:


> you know time is money for some but not others... the reason it's about a buck an a quarter is because of the labor.. the newer altima's the panels that you have to remove are simple pop on and pop off. the back seat two bolts that are standard size... buy the cable for thirty take two hours and install it just be sure to follow the path of the one your replacing.. don't give in to the bug guy, do it yourself...
> 
> also before you go that far, check in the trunk buy your gas door, check to see most have a sort of tensioner, you just unscrew and shorten and screw it back... or twis a few times and the cable tightens up... simple fixes that are FREE... give it a shot.


The damage was done to the fuel door, the cable was not dislodged. I found the fuel door can be opened by pulling and pushing the fuel door simultaneously. I examed the fuel door closely, it appears someone tried to open the fuel in the process bending a peice of the door, which now it will not open properly.


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

wboo said:


> I examed the fuel door closely, it appears someone tried to open the fuel in the process bending a peice of the door, which now it will not open properly.


so then someone was trying to steal your gas or something and pried open your fuel door!! or was this an exsisting problem from previous owners that just got worse over time?


----------

